# Waders and SOT kayaks



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

How many SOT kayakers wear waders in cold or semi cold weather? I know I do when on a river as I like to get out and wade/cast but what if you are fishing in a large body of water like Alum Creek Reservoir or let's say um Indian Lake? Just curious...


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

I always wear waders unless I'm wearing swimming trunks in the summer my days have been cut short from being wet and cold. The way I see it as long as you have the confidence you aren't going to capsize violently and get water inside the waders you should be fine.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Breathable chest waders and layers of polypro when its cold. If you fall in in waders simply pointing your boots up will keep your waders from filling. I've done it in sub 30 degree water.

If you kayak in hip waders, heaven help you.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Not been out on the kayak in waders since three weeks past, waters is plenty work enough now. I don't mind getting wet though. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Not been out on the kayak in waders since three weeks past, waters is plenty warm enough now. I don't mind getting wet though. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Double posted???


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

SMBHooker said:


> Double posted???
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


By 24 minutes too. Nice lol.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I have chest waders I've used during really cold winter weather.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

shwookie said:


> By 24 minutes too. Nice lol.


Ha ha . . I know I opened the app back up and it was just sitting in limbo but apparently it went through. It was such good info it needed read twice at minimum! 

Heck and 24 minutes is progress I think!! There's no 12 step program for this app! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Swookie wears his waders lately, puts them on in the garage and sits in his new coosa, which only gets wet when the wife points the water hose at him as he pretends to fish.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

How long until the sink vs. float argument comes up? did I just bring it up? lol


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing. Wait for it......wait for it.....
I'm sure a You Tube file is coming...


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Chest waders have a safety strap at the top.
Use it. 
No problems, just don't try and stand until you're in shallow water. Again keep your toes up, zero chance of sinking.
Its fairly straight forward, not sure where the issue would be.


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

StuckAtHome said:


> Swookie wears his waders lately, puts them on in the garage and sits in his new coosa, which only gets wet when the wife points the water hose at him as he pretends to fish.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's true. The fish are holding tight to my workbench.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

I kayak flat-water, so I tend to get IN the kayak once and OUT of the kayak once per trip. My Hobie is extremely dry and stable... I'll go out most of the year wearing regular cotton streetclothes. In cold water early or late in the year, I wear breathable waist-waders (basically stocking-footed waterproof pants) along with a breathable semi-dry-top. The top has a double-tunnel, so the inner part of it gets tucked into the waders, then I cinch the belt down on the waders, then the outer part snugs down on top of the waders. The top has latex wrist seals and a neoprene neck seal. I'm sure this configuration will allow water to trickle in slowly... but should be plenty to keep me relatively dry (and alive) in cold water for a short swim to shore (or re-entry into the kayak). I wouldn't go out in lake Erie in 40 degree water with this setup, but I feel safe enough to venture out on Portage Lakes and increase the length of my kayaking season. I've been considering suiting up in the waders/drytop combo now with the water having warmed up and going out and intentionally tipping over... just to see how slowly or quickly it lets in water when submerged, and how well I can swim in it.


----------

